# Mein Skyrim-Frust: Bug bei Dragonborn =&gt; Varona ist IN einem Baum



## RuthlessDarling (28. März 2013)

Hallo meine Lieben,

Bin gerade im DLC Dragonborn unterwegs und habe den Quest "Diener wider Willen" angenommen.
So weit so gut! 

Nun ja jetzt suche Varona und wo liegt sie IN einen Baum.....INNEN DRIN....IM VERDAMMTEN BAUM!
Habe alles versucht um an diesen verdammten Elf heran zu kommen...letzten Spielstand laden,Drachenschreie usw.
Ich bin ein frustriertes Drachenblut. 

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2013)

Ist die sicher DRINNEN, oder ist der Baum vlt nur über einer Höhle, und du musst ganz woanders erst die Höhe betreten?


----------



## RuthlessDarling (28. März 2013)

Nein,sie ist wirklich in den Baum drinnen....keine Höhle?!
Ich denke mal das ist ein kleiner Bug?!


----------



## Mothman (28. März 2013)

Du kannst - glaube ich - per Konsolen-Kommando auch NPCs versetzen. 

Etwas komplizierter, aber müsste auch gehen:
Du erstellst ein Modul und platzierst den entsprechenden NPC manuell um.


----------



## RuthlessDarling (28. März 2013)

Wie genau geht das dann?
Was muss man dann in der Konsole eingeben?


----------



## Mothman (28. März 2013)

RuthlessDarling schrieb:


> Wie genau geht das dann?
> Was muss man dann in der Konsole eingeben?


 MMh..also ich kann es gerade nicht ausprobieren und hab es auch noch nie gemacht. Aber eine kurze Recherche hat ergeben, dass es so funktionieren sollte:
1. Öffne die Konsole (müsste die *~* Taste sein)
2. Klicke mir der Maus auf den NPC (sofern möglich)
    2a) dann steht irgendwo oben in der Konsole die RefID des NPC
3. Gib dann in die Konsole moveto player [RefID] ein. [RefID] ist ein Platzhalter für die zuvor ermittelte RefID des NPC

Wenn du den NPC nicht anklicken kannst, weil der zu sehr im Baum steht, dann könntest du die RefID sicher aus dem Editor des Spiels erfahren. 

Aber wie gesagt: Ungetestet. Sollte nur ein Fingerzeig für dich sein.

Quelle: What is the console command for moving an NPC to you or you to it? - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Answers for PC - GameFAQs


----------



## RuthlessDarling (1. April 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Recherche...Werde es demnächst mal ausprobieren
Hoffentlich funktioniert es 
Danke  :-*


----------



## Andy19 (3. April 2013)

-noch nicht probiert

Varona Nelas

1. öffne die Konsole 
2.* player.placeatme 0401777C 1*
3. Enter und Konsole schließen


----------

